# New Youtube



## R4Liam (Aug 25, 2011)

I don't know if this is allowed but I made a new channel and it's about gaming in general and I've just uploaded a new video called Top Ten DS Homebrew Games, here it is:

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oyuuDjgCyNo[/youtube]


----------



## Nujui (Aug 25, 2011)

I think this counts as advertising....


----------



## Astoria (Aug 25, 2011)

Well, it's supposed that in this forum you can share and talk about your favorite books, videos and music. So I see no problem.

And excellent video.


----------



## R4Liam (Aug 25, 2011)

Josephvb10 said:
			
		

> Well, it's supposed that in this forum you can share and talk about your favorite books, videos and music. So I see no problem.
> 
> And excellent video.



I agree, I just wanted to show it to my favourite community 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 And thank you I put a lot of effort into it, I'll make a top ten ds homebrew *apps* next.


----------



## Muzer (Aug 25, 2011)

It's a great video, BUT quite often it doesn't actually tell you the names of the apps. Could you please post a list of the apps' names and websites (if applicable), so I actually know what to look for?


----------



## R4Liam (Aug 25, 2011)

Muzer said:
			
		

> It's a great video, BUT quite often it doesn't actually tell you the names of the apps. Could you please post a list of the apps' names and websites (if applicable), so I actually know what to look for?



If you look in the description, the names in order and links are provided, they have been all along


----------



## Snailface (Aug 25, 2011)

That's a very good list and a well produced vid, thanks!


----------



## Gahars (Aug 25, 2011)

Is it advertising? Yeah, I suppose, but when you make a video this good, it doesn't matter. Nice job.


----------



## Nujui (Aug 25, 2011)

Gahars said:
			
		

> Is it advertising? Yeah, I suppose, but when you make a video this good, it doesn't matter. Nice job.


I'm not saying that it's a bad video, I'm just saying I think it's advertising, that's all.


----------



## JustChillin1414 (Aug 25, 2011)

Nice job on the video, can't wait to see the next one


----------



## Gahars (Aug 25, 2011)

KirbyBoy said:
			
		

> Gahars said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm not saying you said that it was bad, don't worry, I'm just saying that I liked it. I should have made that a bit more clear, sorry.


----------



## Scott-105 (Aug 25, 2011)

Nice video. It has opened my eyes to many great looking homebrew games.


----------



## R4Liam (Aug 26, 2011)

Thanks guys 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I was worried that the DS scene was dying (I saw a thread on this site about it dying) so I decided to step up and show everyone the greatest moments in DS Homebrew. This video is now also in the Homebrew essentials sticky thread.

I will edit this thread when I upload a new video.


----------

